# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## msperouz

سلام خدمت دوستان
دوستان من الان چه روزی دقیقا باید برم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه فرهنگیان ؟ 
پردیس شهید چمران زده برام تو نتایج نهایی ولی سایت پردیسم هنوز چیزی نذاشته برای تاریخ ثبت نام 
ینی میزارن حتما یا اون تاریخ هایی که سنجش تو یه جدول گذاشته رو باید بریم برای ثبت نام ؟
زنگم میزنم جواب نمیدن پردیسم 
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## A . H

سوال منم هست

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> دوستان من الان چه روزی دقیقا باید برم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه فرهنگیان ؟ 
> پردیس شهید چمران زده برام تو نتایج نهایی ولی سایت پردیسم هنوز چیزی نذاشته برای تاریخ ثبت نام 
> ینی میزارن حتما یا اون تاریخ هایی که سنجش تو یه جدول گذاشته رو باید بریم برای ثبت نام ؟
> زنگم میزنم جواب نمیدن پردیسم 
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید


تو سایت پردیستون میزنن حتما
اون روزهایی هم که سنجش گفته کارایی نداره دلیل اصلیشم اینه که دانشگاه ثبت نام غیرحضوری داره و باید انجام بشه اول و تا زمانی که تو سایت اطلاعیه ندن چطور میشه ثبت نام کرد؟
به هرحال شما اگه نگرانی برو دانشگاه یا اگر فاصله ت دوره از یکی بخواه که اونجا باشه
معمولا ثبت نام حضوری بعد از شروع کلاسها ست نه قبلش مگر در موارد نادر

----------


## msperouz

> تو سایت پردیستون میزنن حتما
> اون روزهایی هم که سنجش گفته کارایی نداره دلیل اصلیشم اینه که دانشگاه ثبت نام غیرحضوری داره و باید انجام بشه اول و تا زمانی که تو سایت اطلاعیه ندن چطور میشه ثبت نام کرد؟
> به هرحال شما اگه نگرانی برو دانشگاه یا اگر فاصله ت دوره از یکی بخواه که اونجا باشه
> معمولا ثبت نام حضوری بعد از شروع کلاسها ست نه قبلش مگر در موارد نادر


پس تکلیف نظام وظیفه چی میشه اگر ثبت نام حضوری بعد از شروع کلاس هاست ؟
من فقط تا 31 شهریور فرصت دارم بعد از اون غیبت میخورم 
با همون ثبت نام غیر حضوری میشه نامه برد پلیس +10 اوکی کرد ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> پس تکلیف نظام وظیفه چی میشه اگر ثبت نام حضوری بعد از شروع کلاس هاست ؟
> من فقط تا 31 شهریور فرصت دارم بعد از اون غیبت میخورم 
> با همون ثبت نام غیر حضوری میشه نامه برد پلیس +10 اوکی کرد ؟


نترس اونا خودشون از طرف دانشگاه میزنن 1 مهر برای معافیت
من خودم سال 96 ثبت نامم افتاد آذر ماه به خاطر مشکلات دانشگاه اما برام 1 مهر زدن
مهم تاریخ ثبت نام نیست مهم شروع دانشگاهه

----------


## sajjad15

دانشگاه فرهنگیان مگه ثبت نام غیر حضوری داره ؟

----------


## Mr.me

> دانشگاه فرهنگیان مگه ثبت نام غیر حضوری داره ؟


بله

----------

